# Blower Motor Noise



## pags20 (Dec 26, 2009)

Can't find any posts on my issue. When I turn my blower fan control up from any position other than the first, blower starts HOWLING like a YETTI stuck in a trap! It is also vibrating so bad that my dash all the way to the seats vibrate outta control. Any ideas before I start to dismantle my dash? Thanks in advance


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

The squirrel cage is probably broke, or is about to brake, and is horribly off balance.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Bearing might going bad.


----------



## pags20 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Thanks*

Ok Thanks guys
Just found it in my HELMS Service Manual!! God Bless my manual!! lol
I'm pretty sure it is one of those 2 options you guys gave me. Thankfully it looks like a pretty easy fix. Thanks again


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

No prob. It's nice to get questions other than "what cam should I get" or "what's the best exhaust/CAI".


----------

